# 'The Writer' Automaton



## Michael. (Sep 28, 2013)

.

'The Writer' Automaton


From the BBC programme Mechanical Marvels: 


Professor Simon Schaffer examines a clockwork creation of Pierre Jaquet-Droz.


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=FUa7oBsSDk8

.


----------

